

Arun Kumar: 9 Lessons Learned Bootstrapping Kerika - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2014/08/12/arun-kumar-9-lessons-learned-bootstrapping-kerika/

======
skmurphy
Summary:

    
    
        1. Don’t spend too much time on market research.
        2. If the feature is really important, it’s not free. Be very careful about 
           what open-source modules you incorporate into your own product.
        3. Watch users where possible; don’t rely upon them to tell you what 
           they are having difficulties with.  
        4. Users will use your product in ways you never considered. 
           That’s a good thing. 
        5. You can’t push on a string: to find product-market fit, you need to 
           find a use case where someone is pulling on the other end.
        6. You will almost never fire someone too soon.
        7. Get all the details right.  
           Concepts are great, but execution is what matters.
        8. There are no instant successes: every successful company has a 
           revisionist history that makes its founders look unusually brilliant.
        9. You can fail by misfortune, but are unlikely to succeed by chance.

